# April 1979... La Pavoni europiccola hot chocolate edition.



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Where do I start....

Well after the lever day I've had this urge to have my own. I've always wondered about lever machine, but since that day I've been on the hunt daily.

Finally one came up that looked like a perfect candidate for a mini refurb.










The description was that it was working, but on its way back from its service, the box was dropped and the steam valve got kinked over, and so it was being sold as spares. I had fully prepared myself for a duff machine with the intent of doing whatever I could to bring it back to life.

Speaking to @coffeechap about the machine, I found he was watching it too. So we worked out a bit of a deal between ourselves. He ended up getting the machine, and after a few tweaks and the seal of approval from Dave, it is now in my hands.

So after a knackering day of building decking (aka child saver) I thought I'd get the kids to bed and spend the evening with the Pavoni. I'd done some prep work and ordered up a group seal kit so I was ready to go.

I'll admit in the excitement I didn't take enough photos. So the strip and rebuild is pretty scarce.

Had some decent scale in there anyway when checked. Also the piston seals had firmed up, but not totally shot.



















So basically I used that severe formic acid descaler to get it all cleared out. Didn't need long, only around 15 mins. Had to do it a couple of times to get the rest from the elements.



















Then I moved onto the group head and just gave the piston sleeve a quick scrub over with some fine wet and dry










The piston had to receive the@jimbojohn55 treatment though. It was 11pm by then but I had to head down the workshop to fire up the buffing wheels. Would've been rude not to










New seals, bit of grease and new screen, and were ready to go back on.










What a beautiful machine these are. So proud to finally own one, and especially one that is as old as it it. As for the colour, I quite like how it looks. May just give it a buff up and keep the natural look. We will see.










So after the mini refurb it fired up lovely and gets up to temp quicker than I imagined.

Time to make coffee.... oh crap.... I don't have a tamper to fit. Me of all people 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations ? what a beauty - and looking so hApPY after her refurb ? ?

I have to admit to being a tad envious ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Congratulations  what a beauty - and looking so hApPY after her refurb
> I have to admit to being a tad envious


I think I'm more pleased about being able to navigate the forum to add the thread haha.

Fixing it is one thing, making the coffee is another haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I think I'm more pleased about being able to navigate the forum to add the thread haha.
> 
> Fixing it is one thing, making the coffee is another haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha!
Now up and running, it's only a matter of a tousand shots or so getting to grips with it 

Congrats to this beaut mate


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Where do I start....


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Ha!
> Now up and running, it's only a matter of a tousand shots or so getting to grips with it
> 
> Congrats to this beaut mate


Thanks mate. I'm excited for sure. Just need to make a tamper tomorrow at some point if I get chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Looks a great machine Joey. Very nice ?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Loving the machine and the irony!

I look forward to hearing how you fare when you start brewing with it.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

igm45 said:


> Loving the machine and the irony!
> 
> I look forward to hearing how you fare when you start brewing with it.


 Hopefully better than my other half has done with mine. First time using it and she burnt her arm.. [IMG alt=":classic_rolleyes:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_rolleyes:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/rolleyes.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Ah ,I knew I had seen it before ,I had it on my watch list ?... well done and enjoy ....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I was impressed with how good the chrome was on this machine, plus the minor declared damage was nothing in the end. Enjoy getting to grips with the lovely peacock!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> I was impressed with how good the chrome was on this machine, plus the minor declared damage was nothing in the end. Enjoy getting to grips with the lovely peacock!


peacock, that's my cue!
can't wait to get a certain milk jug so there'll be funny la(tte) Pavoni art we can excel in. Maybe we should set up the [2019 la Peacock Lever Championship]...@MildredM ?!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well.... that was different.










I'd be lying if I said I enjoyed it. Lots and lots of learning ahead of me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

noice!
did you also steam the milk with it?
Got great texture mate... how many holes in the tip?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> noice!
> did you also steam the milk with it?
> Got great texture mate... how many holes in the tip?


Yeah the milk was done with this too. It was borderline to be honest. Not great and very lucky to get art.

I think it's a 3-hole. I'll have to check. I didn't bring the thing back up to pressure after the shot so it might be better next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullit (Mar 7, 2019)

First Class Joey, love to see older machines restored and brought back to life! Best of luck with her!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I think I'm more pleased about being able to navigate the forum to add the thread haha.


 Can you now go add it all again in the Lever Forum please!

I have been looking all over for it to get my fix just now ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Can you now go add it all again in the Lever Forum please!
> I have been looking all over for it to get my fix just now


Oh what?! I've dumped it in the wrong place haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Oh what?! I've dumped it in the wrong place haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh go on then, if I must. I will take it off your hands !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I'm smitten. Just had a little play about. Had the most lovely espresso followed up by a tasty flat white.

I learnt from my previous milk steaming attempt, and got myself way better results.

I definitely still need to refine my methods a little bit, but I'll get there.

Clearly the Simonelli is feeling threatened, it decided to clog its waste line and it flooded the kitchen a little bit haha.

This machine is forcing me to think about what kit I have at home now. Do I dare let me big stuff go?!

This beautiful little thing, teamed up with the niche is producing coffee I would happily drink all day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

remarkable little blighters, glad its living up to expectations ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> remarkable little blighters, glad its living up to expectations


It's far exceeded them to be honest. I'm just trying to decide if I'm ready to move the bigger kit on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

one in the workshop and one in the kitchen - sorted


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Where do I start....
> 
> Well after the lever day I've had this urge to have my own. I've always wondered about lever machine, but since that day I've been on the hunt daily.
> 
> ...


 Great looking machine. I'm new to all this but really do fancy a lever machine (even though I've no idea how they work!!).


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> one in the workshop and one in the kitchen - sorted


There's no more room in the workshop haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Obidi said:


> Great looking machine. I'm new to all this but really do fancy a lever machine (even though I've no idea how they work!!).


That makes two of us haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Well I'm smitten. Just had a little play about. Had the most lovely espresso followed up by a tasty flat white.
> 
> I learnt from my previous milk steaming attempt, and got myself way better results.
> 
> ...


 I'm smitten too, just looking at the pics.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Well I'm smitten. Just had a little play about. Had the most lovely espresso followed up by a tasty flat white.
> 
> I learnt from my previous milk steaming attempt, and got myself way better results.
> 
> ...


I have to say- I'm feeling exactly the same about mine, it's such an awesome little machine to use!

Although, I could do with a La Pavoni milk steaming lesson or two from you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I have to say- I'm feeling exactly the same about mine, it's such an awesome little machine to use!
> 
> Although, I could do with a La Pavoni milk steaming lesson or two from you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely noticed a difference between green and blue top, so I'll always use blue from now I think. Full whack on the steam and go for it haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Just you wait for the first attempt at prematurely unlocking your PF... then you'll let the LaDiva sit in a corner for a couple days just as happily as you drank her coffee before.

Been there done that, latest mishap went against the white office wall an hour ago. Waiting for the LaDiva to fully cool before cleaning up that mess...


----------



## bigsav (Nov 26, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Well I'm smitten. Just had a little play about. Had the most lovely espresso followed up by a tasty flat white.
> 
> I learnt from my previous milk steaming attempt, and got myself way better results.
> 
> ...


 I'm loving this thread!

I couldn't quite afford @coffeechap 's La Pav but I can't wait to get one later in the summer and get it paired with my Niche. This just makes me even more impatient!

Enjoy!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

bigsav said:


> I'm loving this thread!
> 
> I couldn't quite afford@coffeechap 's La Pav but I can't wait to get one later in the summer and get it paired with my Niche. This just makes me even more impatient!
> 
> Enjoy!!


You should snap it up. You won't be disappointed. Even though I still have lots to learn with this, and it's frustrating for me, I'm just so pleased to see it every time I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsav (Nov 26, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> You should snap it up. You won't be disappointed. Even though I still have lots to learn with this, and it's frustrating for me, I'm just so pleased to see it every time I do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not helping! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

bigsav said:


> You're not helping!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Can't you find something to sell to raise the shortfall  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I got naked today 

Also managed to grab a knackered base and make it good again, however I don't have a handle ready, hence the other base acting as a handle. Hopefully this will help me with the whole process of using this little darling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

@joey24dirtdid you machine down the old portafilter?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

VivaLaTank said:


> @joey24dirtdid you machine down the old portafilter?


I did indeed. Much prefer doing these (brass) rather than the sage stuff (stainless steel) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I did indeed. Much prefer doing these (brass) rather than the sage stuff (stainless steel)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank the gods it wasn't one od the beautiful original style ones. That would've been criminal!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Thank the gods it wasn't one od the beautiful original style ones. That would've been criminal!


What do they look like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I think I'll definitely be doing this when I go back to my parents in a couple of weeks. Still unsure as to whether I'll be redoing the base in white

I also bought a cheap temp sensor with lcd screen from amazon with a heat sink. It'd be nice to know the temp of the grouphead for consistency of shots I think!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I think I'll definitely be doing this when I go back to my parents in a couple of weeks. Still unsure as to whether I'll be redoing the base in white
> 
> I also bought a cheap temp sensor with lcd screen from amazon with a heat sink. It'd be nice to know the temp of the grouphead for consistency of shots I think!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's something I need also. Just looking into some cheap stick on things first to see what they are like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> What do they look like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!

@jimbojohn55 had a pic of one on one of his many resto threads but I don't know if it's still viewable since the forum upgrade.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> @jimbojohn55 had a pic of one on one of his many resto threads but I don't know if it's still viewable since the forum upgrade.


 This https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/coffee-group-temperature-strip-6712-p.asp


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> This https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/coffee-group-temperature-strip-6712-p.asp
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_20190530_200913462.thumb.jpg.173a0e6fb26c76f3d988ad3634c62eb4.jpg" data-fileid="29415"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/IMG_20190530_200913462.thumb.jpg.173a0e6fb26c76f3d988ad3634c62eb4.jpg[/IMG]


Is that what you're using currently ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> This https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/coffee-group-temperature-strip-6712-p.asp
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_20190530_200913462.thumb.jpg.173a0e6fb26c76f3d988ad3634c62eb4.jpg" data-fileid="29415"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/IMG_20190530_200913462.thumb.jpg.173a0e6fb26c76f3d988ad3634c62eb4.jpg[/IMG]


Was talking about the portafilter spouts that look like the one here:

[IMG alt="Picture1.thumb.png.62a8a8d516ad2f5596ad6c011f6936b5.png" data-fileid="56"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/Picture1.thumb.png.62a8a8d516ad2f5596ad6c011f6936b5.png[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Picture2.thumb.png.4ce97f25e01290e767d45bb87ab16f9a.png" data-fileid="57"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/Picture2.thumb.png.4ce97f25e01290e767d45bb87ab16f9a.png[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Picture3.thumb.png.52ead408958918167ad94f886fae647f.png" data-fileid="58"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/Picture3.thumb.png.52ead408958918167ad94f886fae647f.png[/IMG]


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Is that what you're using currently ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Machine or temp strip ? - yes both - I don't let the strip go past 80 but to be honest ive had some great shots at 70 - but im using a Teflon piston which will effect things - point is it gives you info to adjust around your routine - its not the best look for a pav group but its not permanent either


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Machine or temp strip ? - yes both - I don't let the strip go past 80 but to be honest ive had some great shots at 70 - but im using a Teflon piston which will effect things - point is it gives you info to adjust around your routine - its not the best look for a pav group but its not permanent either


Thanks Jim. So to cool it down you just lift the lever and give it a quick flush?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Was talking about the portafilter spouts that look like the one here:
> [IMG alt="Picture1.thumb.png.62a8a8d516ad2f5596ad6c011f6936b5.png" data-fileid="56"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/Picture1.thumb.png.62a8a8d516ad2f5596ad6c011f6936b5.png[/IMG]
> [IMG alt="Picture2.thumb.png.4ce97f25e01290e767d45bb87ab16f9a.png" data-fileid="57"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/Picture2.thumb.png.4ce97f25e01290e767d45bb87ab16f9a.png[/IMG]
> [IMG alt="Picture3.thumb.png.52ead408958918167ad94f886fae647f.png" data-fileid="58"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/Picture3.thumb.png.52ead408958918167ad94f886fae647f.png[/IMG]


Ah yes I remember now. Lucky it wasn't this style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

I know nothing about these machines but it certainly looks lovely.

In my mind I can see myself as a young Sofia Loren using a lever machine, in reality I'm more a young S.L's grandma using a Lavazza pod machine ?.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I only use a modern naked - they come with a spring for the basket as well - I think the confusion lies in that the handle is the same shape as the Mk1 type, but its totally commando underneath


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

DDoe said:


> I know nothing about these machines but it certainly looks lovely.
> 
> In my mind I can see myself as a young Sofia Loren using a lever machine, in reality I'm more a young S.L's grandma using a Lavazza pod machine ?.


 Get one - ditch the lavaza and it will take 20 years off you ?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Thanks Jim. So to cool it down you just lift the lever and give it a quick flush?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Tbh - no the flush heats it up, once you switch to the small element the group shouldn't have really heated up much, giving a very quick flush heats it up ready - pop on the basket, and away you go


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Didn't get chance to post last night, but after turning a [email protected] ton of niche feet, I had a random block left over to make myself a dodgy looking stumpy tamper 

It'll do for now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Didn't get chance to post last night, but after turning a [email protected] ton of niche feet, I had a random block left over to make myself a dodgy looking stumpy tamper
> 
> It'll do for now
> 
> ...


haha, that's a hilarious shape tbh!
great work as always mate


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> haha, that's a hilarious shape tbh!
> great work as always mate


Haha yeah. It's those bases. I had some made and they came back to me wrong so the shape almost dictates the handle, but also it was a small offcut too. Either way it works better than a tub of fish food

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Joey, it's funny you mentioned that you are contemplating whether you need your bigger equipment...

With all the mods available for me to do on the La Pav, I can't see any reason why I'd want to upgrade anytime soon. With the DTP, I was planning on upgrading to the Bianca or Minima some time early next year, but now I have absolutely no desire to do that at all!

It's just so charming and exciting every single time I use it


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jonnycooper29 said:


> Joey, it's funny you mentioned that you are contemplating whether you need your bigger equipment...
> 
> With all the mods available for me to do on the La Pav, I can't see any reason why I'd want to upgrade anytime soon. With the DTP, I was planning on upgrading to the Bianca or Minima some time early next year, but now I have absolutely no desire to do that at all!
> 
> It's just so charming and exciting every single time I use it


Don't get me started. I think about it all the time haha.

So my plan is to offload the big grinder and keep the niche and simonelli. Big machine for a quick flat white on the go, and then the Pav for when I really want to taste the espresso. Currently packing up the compak to see how much I miss it


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've removed the big girl for a few days to see how I feel.

This little Pavoni has caused a right upset in the hierarchy here 









So the plan is when I wake switch the simonelli on and the La Pav. I'll then have a delicious espresso to kick start the day, followed by a flat white when the NS has reached its temp.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking good, tasted a bit meh.

I failed to work out my puck level so I've found the last few have been touching the shower screen. Back to the drawing board with my dose/grind.

Couple of little things on the way in the post. I ordered up an IMS double basket, and while on the site I picked up a drip tray liner. Only £4 of something like that.

I also have a temp strip on the way, so hopefully that will help me out with temperature guidance.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The cup looks like a hint to the inevitable end of this quest


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

working dog said:


> The cup looks like a hint to the inevitable end of this quest


Ah no please stop


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Looking good Joey! Tempted to pick one of these up on the cheap to go with the Minima but i'm struggling to find one cheap enough to force my hand. What happened to the Londinium that was supposed to be coming out early this year? I thought there was a pared down Londinium R in the works...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The L-C isn't likely to be in production until later this year according to a comment by Reiss recently.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> The L-C isn't likely to be in production until later this year according to a comment by Reiss recently.


Reissently that is.

Joey, being back at the drawing board how do you plan for consistency in general?
For me, my Pav's 100% original condition* is still an adventure and I try hard to stick to one bean, only changing one variable at a time and all that... still I produce meh shots every now and then with no obvious reason 
Looking fwd to reading about your experiences with attachments like temp strips and stuff!

* apart from a bottomless PF


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Reissently that is.
> 
> Joey, being back at the drawing board how do you plan for consistency in general?
> For me, my Pav's 100% original condition* is still an adventure and I try hard to stick to one bean, only changing one variable at a time and all that... still I produce meh shots every now and then with no obvious reason
> ...


I haven't figured that big out yet haha. I'm going to have a look at it again once my new basket has come. Not sure if that will offer more depth to increase distance. Currently my shower screen is giving me a final tamp haha


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

The temperature strips will make a big difference but be careful of placement. I made this mistake last time I put them on and next time I will run them side by side just above the hump. Higher up the group the temp is hotter so placing them one on top of the other doesn't give a great reading.

I judge dose by output. With new beans I'm aiming for a 2:1 ratio and this may be from 14g or 15g. Increasing or decreasing input will have the inverse effect on output.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nopapercup said:


> The temperature strips will make a big difference but be careful of placement. I made this mistake last time I put them on and next time I will run them side by side just above the hump. Higher up the group the temp is hotter so placing them one on top of the other doesn't give a great reading.
> I judge dose by output. With new beans I'm aiming for a 2:1 ratio and this may be from 14g or 15g. Increasing or decreasing input will have the inverse effect on output.


Thing is, that doesn't always hold true with my Pav, therefore I call her LaDiva... it confuses me to a degree that the very same settings and timing and an age old muscle memory tamp can yield a 1:2 or almost a 1:1 ratio. So it must be a difference in water temp there.

Where's the recommended strip/probe placement? And its ideal temp range?

Might get that add-on as well, even though it kinda distracts from its classic look


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Hasi said:


> Thing is, that doesn't always hold true with my Pav, therefore I call her LaDiva... it confuses me to a degree that the very same settings and timing and an age old muscle memory tamp can yield a 1:2 or almost a 1:1 ratio. So it must be a difference in water temp there.
> 
> Where's the recommended strip/probe placement? And its ideal temp range?
> 
> Might get that add-on as well, even though it kinda distracts from its classic look


 I find higher temperature will speed up the extraction but not necessarily have a big impact on output volume. Pressure will also play a part so I flush just after turning the II switch off therefore it has time to build up pressure by the time it reaches the extraction temperature.

I'm not sure where the best placement for the strips is. I'm not sure how much it matters as they're probably not hugely accurate but give you a guide on when to extract. I find with them stacked one on top of the other the top one will read 90-95 and the bottom one 80-85. If you put them higher up the group you may just choose to extract at 95 for best results and lower down say 85 so maybe having them side by side makes more sense and lower down as the group is larger.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Couple of bits arrived in the post today. Got myself the plastic drip tray insert, a new IMS basket and also the temp strip arrived. Hopefully all worthy purchases.

























Shot looked good but now I know roughly where my temp is, I'd say it definitely needs that little bit of time to cool down. I'll likely aim to pull when the strip is half way up the scale for the next shot.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So, thermax strips work great, at reading your max temperature. Then they stay there. Upon reading further into the description of this item, the word irreversible was used haha.

So basically these strips are for reading the max temp reached. No good for what I want, so back to the internet to find what I need.

I'm loathed to pay the £25 that theespressoshop are charging.


----------



## IZ2018 (Jan 16, 2018)

I would recommend these:

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/coffee-group-temperature-strip-6712-p.asp


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

IZ2018 said:


> I would recommend these:
> 
> https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/coffee-group-temperature-strip-6712-p.asp


That's great, thank you very much.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I use these from Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0095VON3U/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_5?smid=A3VSBHATV5LV1L&psc=1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00S1LKY9C/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_4?smid=A3VSBHATV5LV1L&psc=1


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nopapercup said:


> I use these from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0095VON3U/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_5?smid=A3VSBHATV5LV1L&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00S1LKY9C/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_4?smid=A3VSBHATV5LV1L&psc=1


So do you use both? One either side of the group? I really thought I had it sorted with those strips I got originally haha


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> So do you use both? One either side of the group? I really thought I had it sorted with those strips I got originally haha


 Because one stops and the other starts at 90 I use both. I put new ones on about 6 months ago as the old ones pealed off. I've always stacked them one on top of the other, last time with lower temp on top and this time higher temp on top but I'm not sure this is the best way to do it. Higher up the group gets hotter so stacking them shows two different readings. Next time I'm going to place them side by side around the group so they're both reading from the same place/level.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nopapercup said:


> Because one stops and the other starts at 90 I use both. I put new ones on about 6 months ago as the old ones pealed off. I've always stacked them one on top of the other, last time with lower temp on top and this time higher temp on top but I'm not sure this is the best way to do it. Higher up the group gets hotter so stacking them shows two different readings. Next time I'm going to place them side by side around the group so they're both reading from the same place/level.


Yeah that's what I had in mind, one either side.

Once I can get the temp right, I'll then try and figure out how to predict the volume better. I'm so inconsistent with that


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah that's what I had in mind, one either side.
> 
> Once I can get the temp right, I'll then try and figure out how to predict the volume better. I'm so inconsistent with that


 For me volume is all down to how much coffee I put in the basket. I could have this totally wrong but there's only a certain amount of space in the group so the more coffee the less space for water. If I want to increase output I decrease the amount of coffee I put in the basket and vice versa. You can increase output with the Felini method but I'm not a big fan and don't find it necessary.

With a new coffee I start with 15g but may need to drop to 14g. I like and tend to buy lighter single origins, I also have a microcasa basket which holds more than the Pavoni one. Not sure what the volume of your VST will be.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nopapercup said:


> For me volume is all down to how much coffee I put in the basket. I could have this totally wrong but there's only a certain amount of space in the group so the more coffee the less space for water. If I want to increase output I decrease the amount of coffee I put in the basket and vice versa. You can increase output with the Felini method but I'm not a big fan and don't find it necessary.
> With a new coffee I start with 15g but may need to drop to 14g. I like and tend to buy lighter single origins, I also have a microcasa basket which holds more than the Pavoni one. Not sure what the volume of your VST will be.


It was the IMS I ended up getting and I dosed 13.5g

First use I got 31g out which tasted great. Second try I only ended up with about 23g. Same bean.

I think if I leave the puck to fully saturate before pulling then that should help. First drips and all that.

Practice practice practice


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> It was the IMS I ended up getting and I dosed 13.5g
> 
> First use I got 31g out which tasted great. Second try I only ended up with about 23g. Same bean.
> 
> ...


 Keep it simple while getting the hang of the machine. It sounds like you're roughly in the right place with 13.5g, depending on taste you can increase it to 14g or drop it to 13g depending on what ratio you want. Strange you only got 23g out, maybe pressure was down.

I wouldn't play about with saturation until you get some consistency, 10 seconds is a good starting point to pre infuse or fill the group and pretty much what I always do. I have gone longer and shorter but doesn't make a huge difference.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

same here with output weight inconsistencies... although exactly the same procedure applied (so my guess would've been that boiler pressure should've been similar if not equal)

however, without a gauge - who knows?!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> same here with output weight inconsistencies... although exactly the same procedure applied (so my guess would've been that boiler pressure should've been similar if not equal)
> however, without a gauge - who knows?!


Exactly! Time to buy a gauge maybe haha


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Exactly! Time to buy a gauge maybe haha


I resist, I resign and I resent. No mods on my LaDiva to tame her. She's hot to have temper (alongside your tamper...)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well a little update on this machine.

I had the dreaded swivelling base so wanted to amend that with new gaskets, so I took my machine with me to work for a tinker.

I'd been called out the night before so only had to go to work for a few hours, perfect for stripping the machine down.

To get it all to bits you need to strip out the element and then go from there. This element is the screw in type, and having been sat there for the last 40 years, it did not want to move.

We tried WD40. We tried tapping the threads to try break the grip. We even tried some heat so get things moving. Would it [email protected] move.

So I said to my mate that we would leave it to soak for an hour then give it one more try before I go. Two pairs of eagle beaks covered in 3mm EDPM rubber. I grip the boiler and he grips the element. Right let's got for it!

A minute of grunting later (story of my life) and we have an element that still won't budge, plus two whopping great dents in the boiler 

I haven't got any pictures yet as it was hard to see through the tears. She's sat in a box in my van so I'll maybe upload some tomorrow.

I can only apologise to all the La Pavoni owners out there.

I will however get it sorted soon.... hopefully


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

Oh no! I'm definitely going to put up with my rotating base having heard this. I hope it can be repaired and safe to use


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Well a little update on this machine.
> 
> I had the dreaded swivelling base so wanted to amend that with new gaskets, so I took my machine with me to work for a tinker.
> 
> ...


 That is a real shame ☹ .. Took me about three days to get one of mine off . What are you like at panel beating ? Hope it comes back to life ..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Yikes that's not good. Hope it's repairable without creating a whole new boiler on your lathe.
Do yourself a favour & get some plusgas. It's so much better than WD40.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

The element and base ring are a nightmare to get off of these. My mechanic managed to get mine off as I would have never managed on my own.

Shame the boiler is damaged, they're expensive to buy new. Check with Francesco if he has any and if not I would buy a battered 2nd hand machine on eBay with a decent boiler. Keep the rest as spares or sell them individually.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

It's a shame but not the end of the world. It'll knock out, but then also considering stripping the chrome. That's damaged unfortunately.

We will see


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> It's a shame but not the end of the world. It'll knock out, but then also considering stripping the chrome. That's damaged unfortunately.
> 
> We will see


My machine is 7 years old. I tired to solve the swivelling base syndrome but that flange would not budge. So I just live with it.

Annoying though.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I had﻿﻿﻿﻿ the d﻿﻿readed swivelling base so wanted to amend that﻿ with new gaskets, so I took my machine with me﻿ to work fo﻿r a tinke﻿r.﻿


 You just know where this is going from that one line ?

What a [email protected]@er but we all know how much you like a challenge ?


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> It's a shame but not the end of the world. It'll knock out, but then also considering stripping the chrome. That's damaged unfortunately.
> 
> We will see


 The great thing about these machines is everything can be fixed or replaced especially with your skills.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

oh noes... 

As it was an occupational accident, shouldn't the company pay for the damage?!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> oh noes...
> 
> As it was an occupational accident, shouldn't the company pay for the damage?!


You have a very good point. However, I feel they may have a counter argument for the fact I should've been working


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> You have a very good point. However, I feel they may have a counter argument for the fact I should've been working


 I think that s what @Hasi was saying ?in a round about way ?..


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Well a little update on this machine.
> 
> I had the dreaded swivelling base so wanted to amend that with new gaskets, so I took my machine with me to work for a tinker.
> 
> ...


 Oh no, I've been following this thread with real interest, I hope you can mend your little Pav............


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha oh dear

[IMG alt="IMG_2227.thumb.jpg.8947898d3db711f0b601c8495fdf6c81.jpg" data-fileid="30105"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_2227.thumb.jpg.8947898d3db711f0b601c8495fdf6c81.jpg[/IMG]

Half hour dremel session and we now have a free boiler. Poor thing. I feel awful


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha oh dear
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_2227.thumb.jpg.8947898d3db711f0b601c8495fdf6c81.jpg" data-fileid="30105"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_2227.thumb.jpg.8947898d3db711f0b601c8495fdf6c81.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Half hour seemed session and we now have a free boiler. Poor thing. I feel awful


Hope you wore the helmet...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha oh dear
> 
> View attachment 30105
> 
> ...


 Oh dear? OH DEAR? Is that all you've got to say for yourself? I'm reporting you . . . . Anyone got the number for RSPCLP ?!!!!!!!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Oh dear? OH DEAR? Is that all you've got to say for yourself? I'm reporting you . . . . Anyone got the number for RSPCLP ?!!!!!!!


RSVP?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Hope you wore the helmet...


It was for when I was banging my head off the walll


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Oh dear? OH DEAR? Is that all you've got to say for yourself? I'm reporting you . . . . Anyone got the number for RSPCLP ?!!!!!!!


Hah! I'm just downplaying the situation. Inside I'm screaming at the top of my voice


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

That's a big ouch.... Sorry to see that happen ..

I would stop going to the gym ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> That's a big ouch.... Sorry to see that happen ..
> I would stop going to the gym


We tried to free it off again after it had soaked for two days, but still majorly tight.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> We tried to free it off again after it had soaked for two days, but still majorly tight.


 They are a major pain .. I used a 2 foot bar on mine after three days soaking it tapping pulling heating ..?.. The next delight is getting the inside gasket out .. Took me as long to do that without damaging the element .. Have fun ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> They are a major pain .. I used a 2 foot bar on mine after three days soaking it tapping pulling heating .... The next delight is getting the inside gasket out .. Took me as long to do that without damaging the element .. Have fun


The element is toast now anyway so I'll need a replacement one  and due to the style, unless I can source the same, it's the upgraded bolt on type with adapter plate. See you later £70 

Main goal now is to knock out the dents in my boiler and then see how bad the chrome is. Sad day indeed


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

dislike dislike!!
but you know what? We all need to start somewhere. In case you are that mighty strong ADHS Northener type you'll have to accept the you-break-it-you-buy-it-spares rule.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Royal society for the protection of chrome la pavonis


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

joey24dirt said:


> The element is toast now anyway so I'll need a replacement one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Luckily I know a great guy that has loads of spares for these


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I know @joey24dirt . . . Why not ask that helpful @coffeechap guy ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Luckily I know a great guy that has loads of spares for these


Thankfully I do too


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> The element is toast now anyway so I'll need a replacement one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gabor in Hungary rebuilds them and its cheaper than the modern upgrade.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Oh dear? OH DEAR? Is that all you've got to say for yourself? I'm reporting you . . . . Anyone got the number for RSPCLP ?!!!!!!!


For those who do not live in GB or not familiar with our charities and societies:

Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty of La Pavonis


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> For those who do not live in GB or not familiar with our charities and societies:
> 
> Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty of La Pavonis


 I've heard it's a great cause, exclusively run by Lever Divas. Personally never donated but have heard much about its anti-cruelty policies and watched a few live debates in the house of commons. Always a charity close to people's hearts.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well the boiler is saved (I hope) and also@coffeechap has saved the day with an element 

Bit of panel beating later and it's as round as it ever will be. I don't have any pictures sorry. Going to give it a buff later and stash it until the parts have arrived.

During panel beating I removed the sight glass assembly, so I've ordered new seals for that.

Now I finally have the base removed, it's time to get that lovely paint off. Going for a raw look if it works out 









I'll be back in an hour to add more stripper


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

But . . . If it isn't brown . . . You'll be needing another towel then ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> But . . . If it isn't brown . . . You'll be needing another towel then


Shiiii*#%~€t!

The towel is a great memorial to how things were


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Slowly slowly


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

? paint gone ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Slowly slowly
> 
> View attachment 30165


 Your going for a full restoration ... was that your intention all along ??


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Your going for a full restoration ... was that your intention all along


Yeah I always wanted to change the base, it's just unfortunate that I've had the problem with the element. I also had the troublesome rotating base issue.

I wanted to use mine for a while before I did all of this though which I managed too. Gave me time to think about what I wanted to do with it. I think I know now haha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

As if by magic...









Love that fact you can see its history and age. Scuff marks from being dug at with screwdrivers and other knocks and bumps.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> As if by magic...
> 
> View attachment 30168
> 
> ...


 That's how they treated these things down at the factory...

Have fun with her, now that it looks like a what-else-could-ever-go-wrong-from-here project!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> That's how they treated these things down at the factory...
> 
> Have fun with her, now that it looks like a what-else-could-ever-go-wrong-from-here project!


Haha I will. I'm debating having a crack at getting the piston sleeve out now, but I don't want to push my luck too far.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha I will. I'm debating having a crack at getting the piston sleeve out now, but I don't want to push my luck too far.


 What luck?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

? I'm missing the Bisto brown already ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> What luck?


 Good point


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I'm missing the Bisto brown already


Stop telling porkies you


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha I will. I'm debating having a crack at getting the piston sleeve out now, but I don't want to push my luck too far.


 What with a big hammer and old chisel plus some mole grips ,what could go wrong ??? .. The Joey and Hasi way ... ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


>


Why so sad M? Just look at the potential! There's a myriad of shades of brown to choose from


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Why so sad M? Just look at the potential! There's a myriad of shades of brown to choose from


 ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> [IMG alt="IMG_2245.thumb.jpg.7dfd09a4a5920accc8511808ea9fc989.jpg" data-fileid="30172"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_2245.thumb.jpg.7dfd09a4a5920accc8511808ea9fc989.jpg[/IMG]


IMHO you should lever just like that


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> IMHO you should lever just like that


I'm going to  I was just making M feel better.

Plan is to give it a bit of a polish up then clear coat it


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

to the beat y'all
it's so unique y'all


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm going to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 30172


 All it needs now are these


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> All it needs now are these
> 
> [IMG alt="C9F6EBEA-FFFA-4DB2-9EAE-9398BB44AF03.thumb.jpeg.8679f043c111489ea1cf4dcb3fd7d516.jpeg" data-fileid="30176"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/C9F6EBEA-FFFA-4DB2-9EAE-9398BB44AF03.thumb.jpeg.8679f043c111489ea1cf4dcb3fd7d516.jpeg[/IMG]


Hah indeed! thank you for helping me out, again. Much appreciated.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking better now it's sanded up a little.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

^^^ ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

What about this then M? Should look ok


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Came out ok  this machine build is just evolving by the minute.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Came out ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice .. are those plastic caps solid throughout .


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Very nice .. are those plastic caps solid throughout .


They are. I'll try find a picture of a cap without the Bakelite section. Bear with....


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

It is bare or bear? I can't never remember. Anyway I can't find the photo. Basically where the brass meets the bakerlite, there's a 12mm stub that is used as an anchor for the moulding. Hope that makes sense. Anyway there's plenty of room for inlays. I went maybe 5mm in and there's bags of room.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> It is bare or bear? I can't never remember. Anyway I can't find the photo. Basically where the brass meets the bakerlite, there's a 12mm stub that is used as an anchor for the moulding. Hope that makes sense. Anyway there's plenty of room for inlays. I went maybe 5mm in and there's bags of room.


 Sorry Joey , I have been asked about doing some La Pavoni bits and thought yours looked like the plastic threaded one .. I know about the brass ones have a square bit that goes into the handle .. I might buy a plastic one and mill it down to see if it was strong enough to take a wood handle ..Thanks for looking ..


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Sorry Joey , I have been asked about doing some La Pavoni bits and thought yours looked like the plastic threaded one .. I know about the brass ones have a square bit that goes into the handle .. I might buy a plastic one and mill it down to see if it was strong enough to take a wood handle ..Thanks for looking ..


Oh no it's retro Bakelite. Horrible stuff that I don't fully trust. What's it actually made from? What is Bakelite?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Oh no it's retro Bakelite. Horrible stuff that I don't fully trust. What's it actually made from? What is Bakelite?


 I don't know ?.. The wood insert might work though ..


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I don't know .. The wood insert might work though ..


It will. I noticed when I mounted this in the chuck the handle was slightly off centre, manufacturing issue from new I suspect. Still worked out but just annoying as not 100% central.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> It will. I noticed when I mounted this in the chuck the handle was slightly off centre, manufacturing issue from new I suspect. Still worked out but just annoying as not 100% central.


 I wasn't going to mention it ??? ...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I wasn't going to mention it  ...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Phenol formaldehyde that is


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Phenol formaldehyde that is


Sounds healthy.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Sounds healthy.


Adds longevity!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Came out ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ?

?

???


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

They have started to sell the original red die cast Pav badges again if you want a fresh one for the front ?

https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/en/accessori-la-pavoni.html


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> They have started to sell the original red die cast Pav badges again if you want a fresh one for the front
> https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/en/accessori-la-pavoni.html


Ah that's great. I did consider the options to be honest. I seem to remember you just touched yours up did you? I may re-paint it in the choc brown colour as a reminder of how things were


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Updated badge with new backing plate. Not sure if I'm sold on it yet 

Managed to clear coat my lovely raw base too, so it's pretty much ready to assemble once a few bits and bobs arrive.

Can't wait as I've bloody missed her!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

The badge is very unique mate. I quite like it - it's like you've put your own stamp on it for something that you're well known for! Keep it!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Updated badge with new backing plate. Not sure if I'm sold on it yet
> 
> Managed to clear coat my lovely raw base too, so it's pretty much ready to assemble once a few bits and bobs arrive.
> 
> ...


Why not just go the whole hog & carve a new stripy base for her?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Why not just go the whole hog & carve a new stripy base for her?


It's been spoke about, however heat transfer is always an issue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> The badge is very unique mate. I quite like it - it's like you've put your own stamp on it for something that you're well known for! Keep it!


Thanks mate. I think I need to assemble the machine for full effect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

you back in the game?! 

just don't trash her again will ya?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> you back in the game?!
> 
> just don't trash her again will ya?


Not quite. Just waiting on the bottom end to arrive and then I'll put the electrics back in also. Thinking I need a new switch. Current one is white so I may order up a black one so it fits in better 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

There is a god, and his name is@coffeechap 










A thousand thank you's for pulling me right out of the sh!t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I'm back in the game. Chucked the wiring in after I'd installed the element assembly. Filled with water and pressure test. She's alive and doesn't appear to have any leaks. I even chocked it up off the floor to inspect the bottom end while it was on. All good so far. Can't wait for the morning now to finally use her again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Holding up well and pulled a tasty espresso this morning. Handles next once I've built my pressure chamber for resin casting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

It's looking awesome! So glad it's up and running again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jonnycooper29 said:


> It's looking awesome! So glad it's up and running again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Flipping heck. Looks like a new towel AGAIN ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Flipping heck. Looks like a new towel AGAIN


Touting for business again M  what colours would you go for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Touting for business again M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hoh! I expect you want those stripes bits round the logo . . . ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> It's been spoke about, however heat transfer is always an issue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hadn't thought of that. Maybe a resessed stripy plinth (just deep enough to hide the silicon base) for it to sit on?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Hadn't thought of that. Maybe a resessed stripy plinth (just deep enough to hide the silicon base) for it to sit on?


Yeah a replacement rubber almost would likely be ok. But then again for the effort it would take to make, it may not be worth the hassle for just a thin strip around it. That little badge backer took me an hour to do, and that's still not prefect. The contours on the back of it are insane haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I had my first breakdown yesterday. Not mentally, but mechanically.










Lower sight glass seal gave up, and she decided to urinate all over the worktop 

Luckily I had a spare kicking about.

As I type I've just noticed another small leak I'll have to address later. Bloody thing.

Anyway another couple of mods here and I'm done I think. Testing a newer handle for heat resistance. This one has a bolt right through. Also got the little details in the boiler cap which I love.


















That's it folks. Other than running maintenance it's done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice work joey. Have really liked this thread. Always enjoy following your bits.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Planter said:


> Nice work joey. Have really liked this thread. Always enjoy following your bits.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Now the forum seems to be running as it was, I'll likely be a bit more active. Nice to get an update on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

The light in my kitchen is awful










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

It's looking good joey...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkyP said:


> It's looking good joey...


Thanks Mark. Glad to finally have my own after the forum day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Very " Hippy" chic .. Like the La Pavoni on the boiler cap .?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Very " Hippy" chic .. Like the La Pavoni on the boiler cap .


Putting the laser machine to work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

